# Free Yorkshire motorhome show tickets



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

I have 2 day tickets for the great yorkshire motorhome show for 18th to 20th March free to anyone who can make use of them.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thats very kind, if you haven't promised them already to someone we would love to have them.


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

Hi Barryd
if you pm me your address ill post them to you.
jennie


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Terrific Jennie thanks

PM sent.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not fair, who's up at that time of the morning, I feel robbed


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Bugger, so do I


The early worm and all that.


Paul.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You snooze you lose!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

coppo said:


> Bugger, so do I
> 
> The early worm and all that.
> 
> Paul.


Yeah he is a bit, but I was trying to be nice   but seeing as you started it off, any other adjective suggestion for our beloved Bazza > >


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

OMG, kev missed a free bee. end of the world is nigh.:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:>> Maybe barry will take you kev.:kiss::kiss:


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You're not even close to being funny


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh yes I am. :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::wink2::wink2::wink2::wink2::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::crying::crying::crying:


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No, you're just very very odd.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Yeah he is a bit, but I was trying to be nice   but seeing as you started it off, any other adjective suggestion for our beloved Bazza > >


Yes but I,ll get banned:grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Shut it! Loooooooooosers!!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

coppo said:


> Yes but I,ll get banned:grin2:


Go on force yourself, let it out you'll feel loads better afterwards, and barfy won't mind.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I wouldn't pay to go in mind, been twice now, each time had tickets given.
Its nice for a wander around if the weather is ok.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just got back from the show. A nice afternoon out so again thanks to Jennie for the tickets.

It was useful for us as we are thinking of changing vans and to see so many in one place was (well it should have been) useful. There were more vans on display than I expected but having never been to a show before I have nothing to compare it to. Must have been a couple of hundred at least but what it did tell me is what a nightmare search we will have as there was only one that ticked most of our boxes.  An Autotrail Apache on a 4.25 Ton chassis. Its a pity there were no bigger rear lounge Bessacarrs or Kontikis though as I want to see both of those.

Some of the new PVC vans are amazing though and dominated the show. I would love one for charging around the Alps in but they are just too small for long term touring and storing all our stuff. Shame.

The two halls both had more vans on offer but I have to say I was somewhat disappointed with the accessories on display. Was more like a boot sale really and nothing took my eye. Then again Im not one for spending money on stuff I dont need or sparkly gadgets.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Just got back from the show. A nice afternoon out so again thanks to Jennie for the tickets.
> 
> It was useful for us as we are thinking of changing vans and to see so many in one place was (well it should have been) useful. There were more vans on display than I expected but having never been to a show before I have nothing to compare it to. Must have been a couple of hundred at least but what it did tell me is what a nightmare search we will have as there was only one that ticked most of our boxes.  An Autotrail Apache on a 4.25 Ton chassis. Its a pity there were no bigger rear lounge Bessacarrs or Kontikis though as I want to see both of those.
> 
> ...


I'm looking at a Hymen later today Barry, might suit you as it's cheap > > I'll pass on the details if I pass on the van, you could PX poor old long suffering Hank the tank.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm looking at a Hymen later today Barry, might suit you as it's cheap > > I'll pass on the details if I pass on the van, you could PX poor old long suffering Hank the tank.


I doubt I will part ex unless the deal was pretty good. Will probably sell privately and buy privately. I doubt you will find a Hymer with the spec we require but by all means pass on the details if its a rear lounge model.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I doubt I will part ex unless the deal was pretty good. Will probably sell privately and buy privately. I doubt you will find a Hymer with the spec we require but by all means pass on the details if its a rear lounge model.


Tis a front lounge I'm afraid, but very nice and has most of the toys, cept Solar.


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm looking at a Hymen later today Barry.


I hope you meant Hymer Kev, or Liz will be giving you hell! :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bazzle said:


> I hope you meant Hymer Kev, or Liz will be giving you hell! :wink2:


Nah she's fine with it, she encourages me to keep looking til I find one we both like.


----------

